# The official Dethklok thread



## Mastodon (Aug 28, 2006)

I decided to make this thread for us to discuss the new episodes every Sunday/Monday.

Discuss what we found funny or stupid or rediculous. Also to point out different referances to metal culture.

Something I found funny was how they couldn't read sheet music.


----------



## noodles (Aug 28, 2006)

Great idea. Mind adding (WARNING: SPOILERS INSIDE) to the thread title? That way, we don't have to green out everything in the thread with spoiler tags.


----------



## Naren (Aug 28, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Something I found funny was how they could read sheet music.



I thought it was funny how they _couldn't_ read sheet music.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 28, 2006)

"I've got music dxyslse..dyslexia.. You know that! I don't want to talk about it"


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 28, 2006)

This is from last Sunday, but I thought everyone might find it amusing to know that we spent the whole weekend on the road turning to each other and yelling "I do cocaaaaine!" in the Rockso the Clown voice.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 28, 2006)

Naren said:


> I thought it was funny how they _couldn't_ read sheet music.




Fixed.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah, i've been watching this show ever since the debut, I love it, it is awesome.


----------



## noodles (Aug 29, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> This is from last Sunday, but I thought everyone might find it amusing to know that we spent the whole weekend on the road turning to each other and yelling "I do cocaaaaine!" in the Rockso the Clown voice.



It is absolutely amazing that it never stopped getting funny in the slightest. *Everything* became an excuse to say that damn phrase.

Dave: So, what are we going to do for lunch?
Mike: We're going to do coooooocaaaaaaaaine!


----------



## DSS3 (Aug 31, 2006)

Has every members real life conterpart been figured out?

The vocalist has got to be the newest singer from Cannibal Corpse.
Murderface is obviously Geezer Butler.
The Drummer was originally modeled after Devin Townsend, and looks like him with a comb-over.

Can't figure out the two gutiarists, though. I'm thinking the blonde guy is Alexi or a dude from Amon Amarth - the other dude I have no clue on.


----------



## Naren (Aug 31, 2006)

DSS3 said:


> Has every members real life conterpart been figured out?
> 
> The vocalist has got to be the newest singer from Cannibal Corpse.
> Murderface is obviously Geezer Butler.
> ...



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=14065


----------



## MetalMike (Aug 31, 2006)

DSS3 said:


> Has every members real life conterpart been figured out?
> 
> The vocalist has got to be the newest singer from Cannibal Corpse.
> Murderface is obviously Geezer Butler.
> ...



I don't think it's supposed to be Alexi. I was thinking more along the lines of the guy who wrote the music for the show even though he dosn't have long hair with other metal heads tendencies. (maybe Alexi) I think they left them as more ambiguous characters rather than modeling them after one person.

He teaches how to play the theme song here: 

http://www.adultswim.com/shows/metal/index.html


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 31, 2006)

lol. "Im not gonna hold your hand like a baby, okay?"


----------



## Naren (Aug 31, 2006)

Ha ha. That was cool. "Now go play it and annoy some people. But don't be cocky. Nobody cares."


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 3, 2006)

Lol, "So I went to the beach the other day, and you know what I got?

SAND!"

Anyone else notice that one of the magazines was named "Donkey Punch"


----------



## Naren (Sep 4, 2006)

That new episode is hilarious. Maybe the funniest episode so far. The music in the other episodes was much better, but this episode had me laughing the most. Their comedy!  "I'm dark and brutal and filled with hatred. I ain't got no sense of humor."


----------



## noodles (Sep 5, 2006)

"Yesterday, I donated blood. Not my blood, someone else's blood."


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 11, 2006)

That was rediculous. Anyone else notice that the electric wheel chair store was named "Gorgoroth's"

Also, does anyone else feel like they need to extend this into a 1/2 hour show?

It always feels like they have to rush to cram stuff in in the end.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 11, 2006)

the Burzum's restaraunt, too lol.


Yeah, it should totally be a half hour show, the episodes feel too short.


----------



## Black Watch (Sep 11, 2006)

Toki's parents where the funniest! Somehow it all just fit. He is the nice guy / dumb guy when Skwisgar is being a pompus jackass all the time. That and he went catatonic when they were around.

The Gorgoroth wheelchairs about made me fall out of my chair. I hope they keep this one going.


----------



## noodles (Sep 11, 2006)

I just used my underpants as a toilet. Kill me. Kill me. Kill me. Kill me. Kill me. Kill me. Kill me. Kill me. Kill me. Kill me. Kill me. Kill me. Kill me. Kill me. Kill me. Kill me. Kill me. Kill me. Kill me. Kill me. Kill me. Kill me. Me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me...


----------



## DSS3 (Sep 13, 2006)

Am I the only one who think's it's been getting worse as time goes on? The last two episodes weren't that great, IMO - the first one was one of the funniest.

"Guess vhat? You are a G-MILF, zat is a grandmother I would like to*cut to next scene*"


----------



## Naren (Sep 13, 2006)

^I don't know if it's JUST you, but I thought the first episode wasn't funny at all (I did really like the music, though), but I thought the Dethkomedy episode was hilarious. I didn't find the newest episode (the family one) that funny either. I liked the one with the Finnish troll too...


----------



## DSS3 (Sep 14, 2006)

That's funny, I found the troll to be the last funny one - couldn't stand Dethkomedy.


----------



## Naren (Sep 14, 2006)

^Well, I found the first episode to be the least funny and you found it to be the most funny. Just shows that people have different tastes. Nothing more than that.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 14, 2006)

I think the show is hit or miss in general.. like most Adult Swim shows. Aqua Teen can be beyond brillaint or just really weird and boring. Same with this. As a whole, I really love this show though.


----------



## noodles (Sep 25, 2006)

"This really isn't my cup of tea. It sucks.
"Well, Toki, that's not a very nice thing to say."
"What? It's not my fault it sucks."


----------



## Elysian (Sep 25, 2006)

i love it, i've liked every episode so far, fuckin great


----------



## Naren (Sep 25, 2006)

Ha ha ha. That "Snakes 'n' Buckets" episode was funny.

"Have you guys forgotten to play?"
"No way, man! We're better than ever!"
"Dude, you're sitting on the outside of the drum kit."
"No, I ain't! No, wait, you're right. I'm sorry."

Jeff Loomis did voice acting in the therapy episode too. Hm. Michael Ammot and Warrel Dane did voice acting in the Snakes 'n' Buckets episode.


----------



## noodles (Sep 26, 2006)

Naren said:


> Jeff Loomis did voice acting in the therapy episode too. Hm. Michael Ammot and Warrel Dane did voice acting in the Snakes 'n' Buckets episode.



Yep.

Jeff Loomis - Murderface's father
Michael Ammot - Bassist, Snakes n' Barrels
Warrel Dane - Drummer, Snakes n' Barrels
Steve Smythe - Rhythm Guitarist, Snakes n' Barrels
James Hetfield - Fan (eye gouged out in dethcoffee, tower sniper in B-dayface)
Kirk Hammet - Fan (cut of fingers in Dethcoffee), Barkeep (Dethtroll)
Mark Hamil - Senator Stampingston

I've felt so-so at first about a few of them, but they all keep getting funnier with repeated viewings. Dethkomedy was my least favorite, but even it had a few really great lines.

If I ever get a chance to meet Michael Amot, I'm having him sign my CD with "I'm a chicken." 

I know I'll get a chance to hang with Nevermore the next time they come through, so I'm definately going to get some autogrpahs that say, "I'M GONNA KILL YOU!!! HERE GOES!!!" and "I also am aware of my tongue." 

I will proclaim Cartoon Network false forever if they do not release these on DVD, with in studio footage of the cameo voice talent recording their parts.


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh man, the part where they blew off the guy's head and his tongue was still flapping in the wind was definately one of the most brutal things on the show.


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 7, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Oh man, the part where they blew off the guy's head and his tongue was still flapping in the wind was definately one of the most brutal things on the show.



Yeah, they have some really cool gore scenes. I think the show is great - my favorite actually. I wish it was an hour instead of 15 minutes, but I'm grateful for it anyway. Can't remember which episode, but the supermarket was named Finntroll's. That's pretty funny. "Foo-ood library..." Ha!


----------



## streathervsgodzilla (Oct 8, 2006)

anyone watch tonights one???

"RELEASE THE KITTIES!!!"


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 8, 2006)

streathervsgodzilla said:


> anyone watch tonights one???
> 
> "RELEASE THE KITTIES!!!"



I checked that out online. Pretty damn funny.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 8, 2006)

streathervsgodzilla said:


> anyone watch tonights one???
> 
> "RELEASE THE KITTIES!!!"



Yeah, that honestly has to be one of the funniest episodes so far...

"He loves that shit, what are we going to do, take it away from him? We're not nazis, now neuter him!"


----------



## noodles (Oct 8, 2006)

I love how at the end, they drop him off at the Dethklok Home for Wayward Kitties.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 8, 2006)

lol yah, He'll be alright; he's fat.


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 8, 2006)

Um....wow.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 9, 2006)

"Yes, wes needs to gets him nueterds."


----------



## NDG (Oct 10, 2006)

http://www.adultswim.com/index2.html

The clip on the mainpage is just hilarious.


----------



## Naren (Oct 10, 2006)

Mahathera said:


> http://www.adultswim.com/index2.html
> 
> The clip on the mainpage is just hilarious.



Ha ha ha. That episode is gonna be hilarious.


----------



## NDG (Oct 10, 2006)

That sarcasm? I don't know, I find it funny.

"This one is umm SwissArmytar. It's a good guitar for a campin trip. It's got a tooth pick."
"Yeah, good tone!"


"And here's my guitar made from the wood of Christ's cross."
"Ahh get ready for a billion e-mails. Here comes the offended religious weirdos."
"What's offensive about the most religious instrument ever?"

 I love it.


----------



## Naren (Oct 10, 2006)

What sarcasm? I don't think you'd call that sarcasm. I think you'd call it something like "mockery" since they're making fun of signature guitars and stuff.

I seriously haven't seen an episode of that show I didn't like. Pure gold. That commercial is the funniest Dethklok commercial I've seen so far.


----------



## NDG (Oct 10, 2006)

Nah, I was asking if you were being sarcastic. The internets confuse me sometimes. Most people I know don't space out "ha ha ha," so I was curious. Rock on


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 10, 2006)

like always, the new episode will RULE


----------



## Naren (Oct 10, 2006)

Mahathera said:


> Nah, I was asking if you were being sarcastic. The internets confuse me sometimes. Most people I know don't space out "ha ha ha," so I was curious. Rock on



I hate things like "lol" (makes me think of a lollypop) or rofl (the person is definitely not really rolling on the floor laughing) or lmfao (this is just fucking ridiculous). So, I have two ways, I express laughter on the net. One is by writing it phonetically, "ha ha ha." And the other is by making fun of the internet by writing something like "lmiotpsspwcbgbtwanls" ("laughing myself into obscurity through pure side-splitting pain which cannot be grasped by those who are not leet-speakers"). Usually I just make up those kind of abbreviations off the top of my head, which seems to be what most of the people who write the real ones do. 

If I was being sarcastic, I would have been like. "Yeah, right. That looks reeeal interesting. " or something bitingly acidic and hurtful to the show.


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 10, 2006)

Ahaha, Excaliburtar.


----------



## Naren (Oct 15, 2006)

Where can I watch the new episode on Metalocalypse? There are no more episodes on Youtube. And Google Video only has episodes 1-6, while I want to see episode 12. I tried "The Fix" on the adult swim site again, but the video won't load. Hm... how can I watch it now...?


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 16, 2006)

I dunno but this episode was awesome.

"needs more...zazz!"


----------



## Ryan (Oct 16, 2006)

well whered you watch it?


----------



## Naren (Oct 16, 2006)

Ryan said:


> well whered you watch it?



Are you asking Mastodon or me? I assume Mastodon watched it on television (or, if he could get the video to work, on the adultswim website). I can't watch it on TV cause I live in Japan and the video on the adultswim website doesn't work for me.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 16, 2006)

Yah it doesnt work for me either.. I guess he was watchig it on TV. I went to Tivo that junk but i cant find when it comes on! :d


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 16, 2006)

Naren said:


> Where can I watch the new episode on Metalocalypse? There are no more episodes on Youtube. And Google Video only has episodes 1-6, while I want to see episode 12. I tried "The Fix" on the adult swim site again, but the video won't load. Hm... how can I watch it now...?




Sometimes Adult Swim fix fucks up in Internet explorer, try another browser, i watched it about this time yesterday. so it is up. and i was right, it DID rule.


----------



## Naren (Oct 16, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Sometimes Adult Swim fix fucks up in Internet explorer, try another browser, i watched it about this time yesterday. so it is up. and i was right, it DID rule.



Hm... It seems that my other browser got deleted (forget what it was though).

What did you use yesterday? So I can download that. I don't like Firefox, so I'm not gonna even think about downloading that (just thinking about firefox makes me MAAADD! ) Recommendation? I want one that visually is just as compatible as IE, but that works better, with less bugs, etc.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 16, 2006)

i used firefox 
It doesn't work on IE7 for some reason, i noticed that at my parent's place. You tried Opera?


----------



## Naren (Oct 16, 2006)

As per your request, I installed Firefox and updated Windows media player.

But I still can't watch it. Videos won't load at all. It sucks... I wanna see that episode. It looked like the most interesting one yet.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 16, 2006)

Really? i didn't think you'd need to update media player... Whats the error?


----------



## Naren (Oct 16, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Really? i didn't think you'd need to update media player... Whats the error?



I didn't think I'd need to update it either, but it wasn't working, so I updated it. After updating, it still wasn't working.

No error message. I click on the thing and it looks like it's loading, but it doesn't. Never loads. I click the play button and nothing happens. Very irritating. I even tried opening it in a "seperate window" or whatever and it did the same thing. It kept switching between 3 different file names, none of them doing anything.

This is irritating me. I want to see that episode.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 16, 2006)

I dunno, dude. the problem it had in my parent's computer on IE7 was that none of the 'open in new window' buttons came up and the actual video never loaded beyond the stupid ads that kept repeating. weird.


----------



## Naren (Oct 16, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> I dunno, dude. the problem it had in my parent's computer on IE7 was that none of the 'open in new window' buttons came up and the actual video never loaded beyond the stupid ads that kept repeating. weird.



I could get it to open in a new window with firefox, but once it opened up, the video never played. It just kept playing three files over and over again that were all black and silent. Irritation city.


----------



## Naren (Oct 16, 2006)

I was finally able to watch the video. HILARIOUS. I love the ending. So awesome.


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 7, 2006)

I missed the previous 3 or 4 episodes. But I did catch the one on Sunday.

Absolutely awesome.


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2006)

"I LOVE BEING MOTIVATED!!!"  

This is easily my new favorite show!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 8, 2006)

Did I see the schedule right when I was watching it on Sunday, is it not on next week?


----------



## Rick (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh, it was on this week.

"This is the Church of Satan, not a wastepaperbasket....can."


----------



## noodles (Nov 13, 2006)

"Excuse me?!? Um, excuse me?!? Does anyone know where the closest bar is?"


----------



## Naren (Nov 13, 2006)

I thought the church of Satan was hilarious. "This is the church of Satan, not a wastepaperbasket... can. ... Hail Satan." "Hail Satan."  (I watched the episode on Google Video since Adult Swim's Fix won't let anyone outside of the continental US watch it)


----------



## Rick (Nov 20, 2006)

Anyone else catch it last night? 

"I know you're gonna kill me but I totally forgot to press the record button. But the good news is I'm sorry."


----------



## technomancer (Nov 20, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> Anyone else catch it last night?
> 
> "I know you're gonna kill me but I totally forgot to press the record button. But the good news is I'm sorry."



Yeah that was great. Actually just the idea of the Shakespeare recordings had me laughing my ass off.


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 20, 2006)

I always end up falling asleep somewhere between aqua teen and Dethklok.


----------



## Rick (Nov 21, 2006)

technomancer said:


> Yeah that was great. Actually just the idea of the Shakespeare recordings had me laughing my ass off.



Hamlet has never sounded better.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 21, 2006)

Toki trying to be all evil was pretty hysterical...


----------



## Kotex (Nov 22, 2006)

''Is this stuff good for soup?"
*Pointing at a basket full of Vodka and other alchi's.

FAH.


----------



## Naren (Nov 26, 2006)

^Ha ha. I like that part. "Is this stuff good for soup?" "...... No." "Aahhhhhh... That was a 'yes.'"

Anyone see the newest episode? Everyone's favorite Rock N Roll clown is back.  "I do cocaiiine."


----------



## noodles (Nov 27, 2006)

"I DO CO-CAAAAI..."

"Yes, I know."


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 27, 2006)

noodles said:


> "I DO CO-CAAAAI..."
> 
> "Yes, I know."



That had my gut busting.

That and when they slaughtered him.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 27, 2006)

noodles said:


> "I DO CO-CAAAAI..."
> 
> "Yes, I know."



Yup note my user title


----------



## Naren (Nov 27, 2006)

technomancer said:


> Yup note my user title



"No, we didn't agrees or nothing. We just all yelled and then he was beaten. That's was our conclusions."


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2006)

"I'd rather die than watch your fucking video. How about that?"


----------



## technomancer (Nov 28, 2006)

that episode was one of the funnier ones recently.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 4, 2006)

Holy shit, Nathan Explosion was wearing a PINK POLO SHIRT!


----------



## Naren (Dec 4, 2006)

(about going to the pornography awards)
"Well, uh, financially speaking..."
"Hey, uh, listen, Mr. Numbers. Uh, sometimes you just gotta do something because your heart tells you it's the right thing to do."
"Gots to listen your heart."
"Now signs us up! Naked ladies!"


----------



## Ryan (Dec 4, 2006)

Which voices has Corpsegrinder done? I know he did the customer at DimmuBurger...


----------



## goth_fiend (Dec 4, 2006)

"so your tellings me that I put this thing into boiling water and it dies and turns red?" 

yes sir that is correct


"that is simply the most metal thing I have ever heard"   

this thread is not dildo's


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2006)

"Bandwrecker!"
"What?"
"Oh, nothing. God you're paranoid. Oh, look! My drink's over there!"

Or something around that. Can't remember it exactly.


----------



## noodles (Dec 4, 2006)

BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzZZZZZZZT!!!!!!

"OK, Toki, that's enough."

BZZZZT!


----------



## goth_fiend (Dec 5, 2006)

oh man, I gots the hit in the balls with a cinderblock by a train in the balls


----------



## noodles (Dec 11, 2006)

Last night: worst episode ever.


----------



## Rick (Dec 11, 2006)

noodles said:


> Last night: worst episode ever.



Yeah, twas pretty bad.


----------



## Naren (Dec 11, 2006)

Eh, I didn't think it was that bad. It was definitely one of the weakest episodes so far, but I smiled and laughed a few times during it. The ending was the most idiotic part, though.


----------



## NDG (Dec 12, 2006)

The last two episodes have been subpar to me.

Off topic: Frisky Dingo was funny imo. I love that show.


----------



## goth_fiend (Dec 13, 2006)

I just hope to god that assy mcgee doesnt pick up, I want venture brothers back!!


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2006)

"I wonder how many blood drops of blood there are in this blood ocean?"

That looked like the worst movie of all time.


----------



## Nipples (Dec 14, 2006)

Season finale Sunday  

They better not have laid an egg.

I dont think they'll ever top "I do cocaine"


----------



## NDG (Dec 15, 2006)

Season finale is* awesome \m/


----------



## Naren (Dec 18, 2006)

Season finale was cooool.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 18, 2006)

Season finale rocked 

Now maybe they'll put the first season out on dvd


----------



## Nipples (Dec 18, 2006)

I hope it comes to DVD, I always missed the first part because of the way the timer starts on my DVR 



Spoiler



"Oh hey look, firecrackers." "Lets steal them"


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 18, 2006)

goth_fiend said:


> I just hope to god that assy mcgee doesnt pick up, I want venture brothers back!!


 
Haha, oh man that show was atrocious. There was a huge backlash at [AS].com Then they cancelled it and tried to play it off cool by saying:

"haha, just kidding, you guys didn't think we were serious did you?"


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2006)

The song at the end of this last episode was freaking epic.


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 19, 2006)

The whole episode transcended epicness.

The fight scene b/w their manager and the executioner was cool, but it could have been expanded on so much if they had a half an hour.

It also appears that the plot is finally going to thicken next season. It won't just be "the random adventures of dethklok"


----------



## NDG (Dec 19, 2006)

Edit* Removed Spoiler Tags

Manager: Any new ideas for the Death merch? Heh, I remember you all complaining that you're sick of the uh...
Skwisgaar: Oh yeah, guys! Mmm. Mmm. Ares you ready? This is it!
Murderface: Here's the new merch!
Skwisgaar: This is 'Times Travels Face Bag'
Manager: 'Time Travel Face Bag'... am I saying that right? Looks like you have uh.. some plastic bags. What are you doing?
Nathan: We're traveling through time.
Toki:Yeah, you put your face bag on and you travel through time!
Murderface: Dear God! You, boy on the street, what day is it?
Pickles: It is Wednes... it's Fri-day! It's Friday!
Murderface: I must have traveled through time itself!
Nathan: We've uh figured out how to travel through time at the speed of regular time with plastic bags.


----------



## goth_fiend (Dec 20, 2006)

what in the f#@kings names of odin!

what the hell was wrongs with your guitars tone tonights?

what are you talking about I sounded great.

nope sounds dildos


----------



## noodles (Dec 20, 2006)

"I heards you in my monitor all nights, you was half-assing it."


----------



## Rick (Dec 20, 2006)

Please tell me this show will be on DVD.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 20, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> Please tell me this show will be on DVD.



God I hope so. Though it frightens me that I just searched Amazon for Metalocalypse and this came up as the second listing in the search results:

http://www.amazon.com/Very-Best-Dav...=pd_bbs_2/002-2202284-2740851?ie=UTF8&s=music


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 20, 2006)

noodles said:


> "I heards you in my monitor all nights, you was half-assing it."



"That's bullshit. I was selling it! I was rocking it out!"


----------



## noodles (Dec 20, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> "That's bullshit. I was selling it! I was rocking it out!"



"You just stand there...Rurr rurr rurr...that's all you does!"


----------



## Rick (Dec 22, 2006)

technomancer said:


> God I hope so. Though it frightens me that I just searched Amazon for Metalocalypse and this came up as the second listing in the search results:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Very-Best-Dav...=pd_bbs_2/002-2202284-2740851?ie=UTF8&s=music



I mean, who wouldn't want that?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 22, 2006)

*BLOOD OCEAN! *


----------



## technomancer (Jan 1, 2007)

Metalocalypse Marathon right now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donnie (Jan 1, 2007)

Starts in about 15 minutes here. That's what I'll be doing for New Years.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 1, 2007)

Kick ass Flash


----------



## Rick (Jan 1, 2007)

Finally I can catch up with what this show is about.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 1, 2007)

I watched some of the marathon last night into this morning. This cartoon rules.


----------



## goth_fiend (Jan 2, 2007)

8 hours of dethklok last night, I exhausted. but it was totally worth it


*full credit goes to my friend john on this pic*


----------

